
Quick: Big screen development - edward
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/06/quick-big-screen-development.html
======
budu3
Looks like pair programming. I always found it to be a strange practice.

~~~
mynameishere
Keeps people from wasting time on news sites.

Also: Do apple laptops not have external keyboard connections? Damn, guys,
you're going to break your wrists off using laptop keyboards.

